# Modding pickups for my Fender Duo-Sonic



## Eleison (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi there.
I've bought Duo-Sonic SS for my GF. The guitar is quite nice, though those stock PUs are pretty weak. So I was thinking to replace them with some Single-coil-size humbuckers. I've also wanted to add a push/pull thing so it would be able to split the coil.

My concern is:
How many new pots do I need? What i wanted to do is that volume knob would do the work for both bridge and neck PUs. So could it work that way, or should i have two push-pull 500k pots (for both volume and tone) to make it work? 

I would appreciate your advice!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

A pic would help

Is it this
New! Fender MIM Offset Duo-Sonic SS Maple Neck Electric Guitar - Capri Orange
?

What are you looking to end up with?
1 vol for both pickups and 1 tone for both pickups?

Id be tempted to try 250 k pots and volume only, 1 for each pickup.
Are you wanting to split both pickups?

Typically humbuckers aren't designed to be split and will sound really weak, not really a useable sound.
Especially single coil sized ones.

Nathan


----------



## Eleison (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes, correct, that new duo-sonic.
Yes, initially my thoughts were to get split-coil function for both neck and bridge by using 1 knob, but then I've got similar to yours answer at another guitar forum, regarding the weak sound of single-coil-size humbs when splitting them. Therefore, now i'm thinking to wire it the way that push/pull knob will give me series/parallel option. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Series parallel is more useful
Sounds than split.

You could do seperately volumes for each pickup and use the switch for series/parallel.

It would look stock but have a secret weapon!

Nathan


----------

